# VMD propeller manuals



## MiTasol (Sep 13, 2019)

In the past there have been a number of posts looking for information on VDM props.

Classic Aircraft Blueprints, Drawings & Manuals | AirCorps Library have just added two VDM manuals (in German) and an _Aeroplane _magazine cutaway (VDM Propeller Info Sheet, 12-Apr-1939).

The manuals are

_VDM Propellers Sorted by Model_
_Installation of the VDM Propeller _
The latter is a good clean copy with lots of photos which are not cropped like my screenshot below.






You may find them elsewhere cheaper or maybe not.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

